# Waterproofing



## jaypops (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm just about finished my custom enclosure. The only thing is that I cannot find Drylok anywhere (I'm located in Montréal, Québec). However, I have found other masonry waterproofing paints, like Bher or Kilz. Are they pretty much the same thing? Or should I really find Drylok?

http://www.renodepot.com/en/masonry-waterproofer-08405344

http://m.homedepot.ca/Product/productdetails.aspx?ProductId=939018&lang=EN

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mike Mirabelle (Oct 18, 2014)

i used behr porch paint that has latex in it its works so far, but I'm no expert I'm a bp breeder. First time Tegu owner.


----------



## Mike Mirabelle (Oct 18, 2014)

still working on it


----------



## jaypops (Oct 19, 2014)

Sweet. Looks nice man. I was able to order Drylok from Home Hardware. Got it tinted green. It looks pretty good


----------

